# The Brown Star Story



## Chelsea (Dec 22, 2001)

Not long ago, astronomers found in the heavens gaseous celestial bodies - clouds of cosmic dust - which they think have finally answered the mystery of what exists between the small things in the universe, like planets, and the bigger things, like the sun. They call this cosmic dust "brown dwarfs" or "pre-stars", because although brown dwarfs have all the elements to become a star, for some reason they never did.

All stars go on to live full lives, from their hot, bright white dwarf stage to their aged cooler and dimmer red giant stage. But "brown stars" only go so far. Instead of being born to live a normal star's life, they remain cool and dim, hiding in the heavens, sprinkled in clusters among the other stars 150 light years from Earth.

But like our babies, their roles in the universe are very important. In fact, scientists believe they serve as a link between the small things and the big things, holding the universe together: a mid - point between the beginning and ending of our universal story.

As we grieve for our babies who died before reaching the stardom of their earthly lives, perhaps we can find comfort in the possibility that they were designated for this very special universal role. Energized by our love, they are guardians of our memories of what was and our dreams of what some day may be.

As we look to the heavens, seeking answers, we send messages of love to our "brown star" babies

After Jaime was born at 12 weeks into the pregnancy, a friend gave me the above, along with a star ornament. Just thought I would share it.









- Chelsea


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Chelsea, thank you so much for sharing that passage. It really made me feel good inside.

I like to imagine my daughter as a fairy. A part of my childhood imagination that linked fantasy to reality.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

That was beautiful. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## smarmie (Jan 21, 2002)

oh Chelsea, that was beautiful! I wish that I heard that a long time ago. My son was born Nov. 1st and died Nov. 3rd 1999, his name was also Jamie! Thank you so much for sharing.
Laura


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

What a beautiful story~thank you for sharing.

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Chelsea (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm glad you all like it. My friend printed it on a nice piece of paper, and now I keep it in my little memory box of Jaime. I also put in a swatch of the cloth we buried the baby in, the ultrasound picture, and my hospital bracelet...


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Your memory box sounds so lovely. We too have one with dried flowers from her funeral, books, poems, a letter I wrote to her and such.

We've also put together a small memorial on one wall in the hallway. It has her ultrasound pictures, birth/death certificate, a shelf with things that remind us of her and such. So important to remember these babies that we wanted and love so much.

Laura, I'd like to welcome you to Mothering. I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious baby and would like to welcome you to share hear. I hope you find Mothering a gentle and loving place as many of us have.


----------



## smarmie (Jan 21, 2002)

bump


----------

